# الصيف وسماتك النفسية _  د. مجدى اسحق



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

*





الصيف وسماتك النفسية...

د. مجدى اسحق


الصيف ضيف عزيز ينتظره الشباب بلهفة... كيف لا وهو عنوان الراحة من عناء الدراسة، ومجال للترفيه والخروج وتحقيق الهوايات والطموحات؟

والصيف أيضاً سارق محترف...

فهو يستطيع بمنتهى السهولة أن يسرق وقتك وطاقاتك وذهنك وروحياتك وربما أبديتك...

وأنت نتاج وقتك يا صديقى.. قل لى كيف تستخدم وقتك أقل لك من أنت...

لذلك يا صديقى الغالى، علينا أن نقف سوياً أمام هذا الضيف الذى تنتظره كل عام لنعرف كيف سنتعامل معه، وهناك عدة سمات نفسية وروحية يجب أن نشير إليها ونحن نتحدث عن افضل الطرق لاستخدام الوقت فى الصيف.

أولاً: تقدير قيمة الوقت :

أولى السمات اللازمة لحسن استخدام الحياة هى تقدير قيمة الوقت.. فأنت محصلة وقتك.. فالوقت الذى تقضيه فى صنع أى شئ يكون الملامح فى صنع أى شئ لشخصيتك وأفكارك واتجاهاتك العميقة.

فأن كنت تقضى وقتك فى السرحان والتشتيت والسخرية والسفاهة والهزل مع أصدقاء السوء فماذا تنتظر من إضافة لشخصيتك؟

وأن كنت تقضى الوقت بين مشاهدة الأفلام وممارسة الألعاب التافهة فكيف تنتظر بنيان عميق لفكرك ولكيانك الداخلى؟

والقرار الأول: الذى يجب أن تتخذه هو حسن استثمار أوقاتك وحسن توظيفها من أجل حياة مثمرة وبناءة.

وأن كان الكلام ينطبق على العام بأكمله فهو يستحق وقفة خاصة فى فترة الصيف حيث أن هناك متسع من الوقت لتحقيق مالا يمكن تحقيقه فى فترات الدراسة الطويلة والتى تبتلع أغلب اليوم أن لم يكن كله..

وتنظيم الوقت يتطلب الآتى :

1- تذكر قول الكتاب: "انظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة" (أف 15:5-16).

يجب أن تفتدى أوقاتك من أوقات ضائعة لأوقات مثمرة لئلا يسرق السارق عمرك وأيامك وتكتشف أنك بددت أعظم وزنة - وزنة الوقت - هباء - وهذا المر هو قمة النضوج الروحى والنفسى معاً.
2- ترتيب الأولويات: وذلك يعنى وضع الأشياء الأكثر أهمية على رأس القائمة تليها الأشياء الأقل بحيث إذا لم يتبق وقت تحذف الأشياء البسيطة القليلة القيمة لنفسح الوقت لما هو أهم.

والعلاقة بالله يجب أن تحتل مكان الصدارة من صلوات وقراءة الكتاب وخلوات يومية ومراجعة النفس وتداريب روحية، يلى ذلك الدراسة أو العمل، ثم الخدمة داخل المنزل (الالتزامات العائلية) والخدمة خارج المنزل (فى الكنيسة) ثم الهوايات وأوقات الراحة.

3- قانون طاعة الزمن: أنزل الأولويات فى صورة برنامج يومى، وحدد لنفسك أوقاتاً ثابتة تلتزم فيها بهذا البرنامج - فقانون الخضوع للزمن هام جداً لئلا تعتاد على الحياة المفككة والتى تخضع فيها لاهوائك ورغباتك الوقتية ثم تكتشف بعد أنك لم تستخرج من يومك أفضل ما يمكن..

وقد لا يمكنك أن تصنع ذلك بأمانة من اليوم الأول، لكن يمكنك أن تتدرب بالصبر والمثابرة لوصول لهذا المستوى.

4- محبة النظام: يجب أن تؤمن أن النظام هو تدبير إلهى وأن الفوضى والتشويش هى سمة الخطية التى دخلت للبشرية فأفسدت الصورة التى خلقها الله "إله ليس إله تشويش بل إله سلام" (1كو 33:14)، "وليكن كل شئ بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب" (1كو 40:14).

العضوية والتلقائية قد تكون مفيدة في بعض الأوقات كلن يبقي النظام كقاعدة عامة لليوم كله..

والنظام هو سر الخليقة كلها: سر حركة الكون واستقرار الطبيعة بكل اتساعها فالكواكب والشموس والأقمار تتبع نظاماً محكماً منذ آلاف السنين، وهذا النظام هو الذى يمكنها ممن أداء دورها بكل دقة..

والنظام هو تعبير عن الصفاء الداخلى وهدوء النفس، أما الارتباك والحيرة والتشويش علامة عدم الراحة والصراعات الداخلية العنيفة... لذلك ليكن لك فرص لهدوء نفسك واستخراج المشاكل الداخلية وعرضها أمام الله فى الصلاة أو أمام مرشدك الروحى أو أب اعترافك ومن هذا الهدوء الداخلى أبدأ فى تحديد أهداف حياتك ورتب لها برنامجاً منظماً، وحدد لنفسك أوقاتاً ومواعيد تلتزم بتحقيقها..

ثانياً: حياة الانضباط :

الانضباط هو السمة الثانية للحياة المثمرة... فالانضباط هو حسن استخدام الطاقة وحسن توظيفها... والانضباط يولد فى قلبك الحرية: الحرية من أهوائك ورغباتك الداخلية التى تولد داخلك الانقسام والصراعات والانضباط هو الخضوع للقانون الثابت عوضاً عن التخبط وراء الذات بكل صراعها أو وراء آراء الآخرين بكل تضاربها..

والانضباط يبدأ من عدة طقوس :

1- وضوح الهدف: كلما كان الهدف واضحاً فى ذهنك كلما كان يمكن لك أن تضبط نفسك وتتنازل عن أشياء كثيرة لتحقيقه.. وإذا ضعف انضباطك ذكر نفسك بالهدف الذى تسعى له وحمس نفسك للوصول إليه.
2- ضبط العادات: العادة هى تكرار الشىء بحيث يصبح طبيعياً ولا شعورياً.. وتطوير الشخصية يبدأ من اكتشاف هذه العادات السيئة التى تغلغلت فى حياتك، والتى تبدد أوقاتك، ثم السعى نحو استبدالها بعادات جيدة ومثمرة.. راجع عادتك اليومية ثم اسأل نفسك لأى مدى أنت مرتبط بعادات تبدد طاقاتك ووقتك؟ قد تكون عادات جسدية مثل عادة مشاهدة التليفزيون أو عادة الكسل والنوم أو عادة الشراهة فى الأكل وقد تكون عادات نفسية مثل عادة مسايرة آراء الآخرين عوضاً عن التمسك بالمبادئ، أو عادة تجنب المسئوليات وإيجاد الأعذار للهروب منها، أو عادة السلبية والاعتراض المستمر على آراء الآخرين، أو عادة الانتقاد وكشف الأخطاء والهفوات، أو عادة التحدث عن الذات أو عادة مقارنة النفس بالآخرين بدلاً من مقارنتها بإرادة الله.
3- استبدال العادات: ليس كافياً أن تحدد عاداتك السيئة بل عليك أن تستبدلها بعادات حسنة بناءة.. وكل عمل تكرره بشوق ورغبة صادقة ويستقر فى عقلك الباطن ويتحول إلى موقف يكرر نفسه بسهولة وعفوية... أذن حدد لنفسك قائمة من العادات المفيدة والتى تتمنى أن تقتنيها فى حياتك مثل القراءة والأمانة والصدق والوضوح والمحبة والاعتزاز والجدية واللطف، وثابر عليها بصدق لكى تتحول مع الأيام إلى ثوابت فى حياتك اليومية.
4- تعلم المثابرة: قد نبدأ جيداً بشوق ورغبة فى التغيير، ولكن هناك بالتأكيد نقص شديد فى المواظبة على إكمال ما بدأناه - البدايات الحسنة كثيراً ما تتحطم على صخرة الكسل والتراخى... علينا أذن أن نعرف الحق ثم نثابر للوصول إليه بدون ملل، وندفع ثمن النجاح بالصبر والاحتمال وتحمل مشاق التغيير..

ثالثاً: تنمية المهارات :

الصيف فرصة خصبة لتنمى فيها مهاراتك الحالية أو لتتعلم فيها مهارات لم تكن تعرفها..

حدد أولاً ما هى هواياتك أو ميولك، ويستحسن أن تكتبها أمامك... ثم حدد لنفسك مهارة أو أكثر تتمنى أن تكتسبهم فى هذه الفترة وكلما زاد نموك فى مهاراتك كلما نمت معها شخصيتك.

وهناك مهارات أساسية يجب على كل فرد أن يتقنها لأنه لا غنى عنها لنمو الشخصية مثل مهارة القراءة، تعلم لغة أو أكثر، الرياضة الجسدية فى أى مجال ولو بسيط، الكمبيوتر واستخداماته..

وهناك مهارات فرعية يمكن لأى إنسان أن ينتقى ما يريده منها حسب رغبته مثل الرسم والنحت أو الموسيقى أو الرحلات والتنقلات والسفر.

1- لا تكن مبالغاً فى تحدد عدد المهارات التى تود أن تكتسبها لئلا تبدأ ولا تستطيع أن تكمل... يكفيك أن تتعلم مثلاً مهارة القراءة الجيدة مع لغة أخرى، ثم تحدد لنفسك مجالات أخرى فى الصيف القادم وهكذا.
2- الشىء ينمو بالممارسة والمواظبة، فلا تقلق أن وجدت صعوبة فى أول الأمر.. استمر بصبر وستجد نفسك قادراً على إتقانه وعمله بسهولة بعد ذلك.
3- ضع لنفسك خطة مرنة لتتعلم ما تريد تنميته فى نفسك فالخطة المدروسة المنظمة خير معين لتحقيق أهدافك.
4- نمى فى نفسك الرغبة فى التعلم، وذلك بأن تذكر نفسك بالهدف الذى تسعى إليه: ضع أمامك صورة الشخصية الناجحة التى تتمناها وتمسك بهذه الصورة وستجد نفسك يوماً فيوماً تقترب منها..
5- أحرص على تنمية ثقافتك العامة والخاصة بالذات فى فترة الصيف... أقرأ فى المجال الروحى بعمق وتنوع فى كل أبعاده: دراسة كتاب، كنسيات، آبائيات، تاريخ روحى، لاهوت. ثم أنتقل لمجالات أخرى مثل العلوم والأدب وعلم النفس والتاريخ..
6- تدرب على قوة الإرادة والجرأة: فالإرادة هى مفتاح نمو الشخصية الإنسانية كلها. بدون الإرادة يتحول الإنسان إلى السلبية والانزواء والعدم والفشل... والإرادة القوية أساس من أساسيات التعلم والتدرب وتطوير الشخصية وتغيير الاتجاهات الداخلية والإرادة تنمو بالتصميم على تحقيق الهدف وعدم التنازل عن الوصول إليه مهما كانت التكلفة... ومن أهم مفاتيح الوصول للغرض وعدم التراجع أمام الصعاب والاستناد على النعمة الإلهية التى تكمل الضعف البشرى وتحول النقص إلى كمال وانتصار.

رابعاً: النمو فى العلاقة بالله :

لماذا لا تجعل واحداً من أهم أهدافك فى الصيف هو تنمية عشرتك بالمسيح؟ هل تظن أن تنمية كل مهارات شخصيتك السابقة تغنيك عن فرح العشرة بالله؟

عزيزى... المسيح هو حياتك وبدونه تفقد الحياة معناها وهدفها مهما حققت فيها من نجاح...

لذلك ضع أمامك عينيك أن جزء يومك تقضيه فى محاول التعرف على شخصية الله التصق بأب روحى أو خادم مختبر وفاتحه فى هذا الأمر ثم ضع لنفسك برنامجاً روحياً دسماً فى الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والكتب الروحية، وحدد لذلك جزءاً أساسياً فى يومك وكرر جلساتك مع مرشدك ليقود خطوات برنامج نموك.

خامساً: النمو فى العلاقة بالآخرين :

من أجمل ملكات النفس الإنسانية أن تنمو فى العلاقة بالآخرين لتستمتع بالحياة الهانئة المريحة.. وقدرة التعامل مع الآخرين ومن الحوار واكتساب الأصدقاء وتكوين الجماعات الناضجة من أهم فنون الحياة.

لذلك ضع فى قلبك فى فترة الصيف أن تنتمى لاجتماع فى كنيستك أو لجماعات النشاط التابعة للكنيسة مثل مجموعة الافتقاد، الخدمة الفردية، الحياة الكنسية، الألحان والتراتيل، الثقافة العامة، درس الكتاب.

ومن خلال حياة الشركة التى ستحياها ستنمى مهارات فى فكرك وفى شخصيتك، وتبنى قواعد هامة مثل المحبة والتسامح وقدرة التعايش مع الآخرين والتفاهم وأسلوب الحوار..

كذلك أحرص على أن تقرأ كتاب أو اكثر عن فن التعامل مع الآخرين وأساليب الحوار ومناهج تكوين الأصدقاء، ثم أحرص على أن تستفيد وتطبق ما تعلمته على حياتك اليومية.


م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع ابو تربو

ودسم وجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ويعوضك
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا أخى الغالى أبو تربو

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه كالعاده




 



 
​*


----------

